# January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (21 December 2014)

Good afternoon everyone, and welcome to the January 2015 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

I am pleased to announce that the January 2015 stock tipping competition sees the introduction of a new sponsor!

This month's competition is proudly sponsored by Pepperstone - The World's Leading Forex Broker.

Pepperstone is an Online Forex (FX) Trading Broker, providing traders across the globe with cutting edge forex trading technology to offer unmatched top tier liquidity, institutional grade spreads and the security of tight financial regulation. Pepperstone offers online forex trading through multiple forex trading platforms, including Metatrader 4, Webtrader and Apps for iPhone and Android.

Get started today and get up to $600 free brokerage!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 10 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between January 1 and January 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Wednesday, December 31 to enter. However, in practice, entries can be submitted until this thread is closed. No entries submitted after that can be accepted for any reason.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Each month we usually have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## nulla nulla (21 December 2014)

I choose FMG please Joe. The iron ore price has to go up one day, doesn't it?





I mean really, how long can this fall go on for?


----------



## dead trader (21 December 2014)

LNG is my choice. Liquefied Natural Gas Limited.

Thank you Joe!


----------



## Joe Blow (21 December 2014)

I forgot to remind everyone to please post a brief reason explaining why they chose their competition entry. One or two sentences is enough (feel free to add a chart if your reason is TA based). If your entry is the same as the previous month and the reason for choosing it is the same then feel free to just post the same explanation again.

Thanks!


----------



## dead trader (21 December 2014)

Reason for LNG as my pick is I think its recent bullish candle combined with the following gaps higher may be signalling a break of the downtrend.


----------



## Tyler Durden (21 December 2014)

AVQ please.

They have gone from 1.1c to 1.6c in the past few weeks. They won a court case in September and the loser appealed, to be heard early next year, so might be a bit of speculation leading up to that.


----------



## Faramir (21 December 2014)

ALT - Analytica Limited
Why again? ALT dropped during December, so I am hoping it will rise. Very speccy.

Pericoach is well overdue for a product launch. They need to market it, even Deborah Hutton has jumped aboard their 'marketing machine'. No , I haven't put real money into this stock. Very tempting but too risky. So tipping it for a competition makes more sense. Last month I said I would pick a random stock but I couldn't write a sentence or two about it. At least with ALT, I can make a wild guess.


----------



## drillinto (22 December 2014)

MNS (Magnis Resources Ltd) >> http://www.magnis.com.au/

Highlight >> 17 Dec 2014 >> BINDING OFFTAKE AGREEMENT WITH SINOMA


----------



## issh (22 December 2014)

Gonna hit up

*ZIP* ZIPTEL LIMITED FPO
Global Launch was today; and expecting good things for the start of 2015


*See Here for ASX and Media Release Statement*


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 December 2014)

MNM again Joe, please. 

I expect it to increase in price with the gobbling up of small gold and coal companies by larger ones. 

gg


----------



## Sdajii (22 December 2014)

Tough choice this month, but I'll take another punt on TPD.

The price has been smashed down, along with all shale oilers, but small cap explorers like this get smacked hard. If oil recovers a little, or perhaps even if it doesn't, and their initial test well for the Coolangatta prospect goes nicely (due to be evaluated by the end of December, which may mean they jump up before the competition starts, but then again this sort of thing is prone to delays) they should really move.


----------



## Nortorious (22 December 2014)

SLF for me thanks Joe.

Rationale:

In a decent uptrend and no real resistance overhead until around the $14 mark from a rough look at the chart.


----------



## Craton (22 December 2014)

NTC again thanks, Joe.

Continuing its expansion in the huge M2M market. From here: http://www.netcommwireless.com/info...h-sphinx-to-expand-m2m-distribution-in-europe

"NetComm Wireless is a world renowned innovator of wireless M2M devices..."


----------



## John Swift (22 December 2014)

*Sundance Energy* (ASX: *SEA*) - I was on the bus today and the old lady behind me seemed like a reliable indicator of future share price movements. She was speaking to her friend about bingo this coming Thursday at the Doncaster Hotel (not sure if it's on given its Christmas Day, though) and about how good Herbert-from-across-the-hall was with his hands, whatever that means. Then she started talking about Sundance Energy and how it was a shoe-in for strong share price appreciation in January. She sounded like she knew what she was talking about. Good luck, all.


----------



## Paavfc (22 December 2014)

SGQ..Drilling has recommenced with results due Jan.
Honing in on the motherlode could do an SIR if successful..


----------



## bigdog (22 December 2014)

FAR thanks Joe,

Great news is not far away!!

FAR 9:05 AM Successful Senegal drilling program completed
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/2014112...8mhhbylz7r.pdf

20 November 2014
Successful Senegal drilling program completed
• Two significant oil discoveries in the drilling program
• Both wells declared oil discoveries
• Preparing to plug SNE-1 well prior to rig being released
• Following the significant oil discovery in shallower Albian objective of SNE-1, no hydrocarbons encountered in deeper carbonate target
• Planning for an appraisal program to evaluate the two discoveries is underway

FAR Ltd (ASX: FAR) and its Joint Venture (JV) partners have completed drilling operations on the SNE-1 well in Senegal and plans are now underway to appraise the discovery.

Having discovered oil in the upper Albian sandstone target, no hydrocarbons were subsequently encountered in the deeper target of karstified and fractured Lower Cretaceous shelf carbonates. Following completion of logging operations the well will be plugged and abandoned as planned.


----------



## daz1982 (22 December 2014)

AJX Alexium good trend, good business leads


----------



## Purple XS2 (23 December 2014)

*BLT* Benitec Biopharma. Impossible to predict when this stock will fly or flop, except that one of the two will occur sooner or later.


----------



## drillinto (24 December 2014)

1. Enter your choice for the January 2015 Stock Tipping Competition

2. Please consider taking this poll >> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## trillionaire#1 (27 December 2014)

AUQ  -  Alara Resources thanks Joe.

 Lots of prices movement and increased volume past few weeks.
 Frivolous court action from JV partner should hopefully be tossed out soon clearing the way
 for licences and  approvals for copper zinc mine in Saudi.


----------



## explod (27 December 2014)

NST thanks Joe,  missed the last comp and it would have been leading the field last week. 

Continuing good grades and growing production.   Will be very sensitive to a rise in the gold price.   Our weakening dollar has aided this of late.


----------



## robusta (28 December 2014)

DNA please Joe.

They are looking to buy a casino in Cambodia and the upgrades to the Aristo should be gaining traction.


----------



## noirua (29 December 2014)

RMS - Ramelius, down around 97% from the gold boom highs. Still struggling on the cost of producing gold but should benefit on any gold strengthening and the help of the weak Aussie. High risk as a dive to $900 per ounce could signal game over, but a bust for the DOW makes this a contrarian play with wars all over the world and mainland Europe in a complex down draft situation.


----------



## peter2 (29 December 2014)

*AHZ*: Thanks Joe.

Hoping the large abc correction (not shown) is done with truncated c ending with the high volume pin bar (5/11/14). The TMF is rising off its recent lows and shows some bullish divergence. Further price rises will kick the TMF above its zero line and confirm the bullish sentiment. This might happen next month so I'll need to be in now for the comp.


----------



## pixel (29 December 2014)

My pick didn't do so well in December, so I might as well stick with *YOW *for January.
Thanks Joe 

YOW bounced between the upper channel line and the inner split, then stalled at the 50% level of the November range. Now I'm betting on a breakout.


----------



## basilio (30 December 2014)

I think I'll try for*MHM *in January Joe.

It seems as if there is a clear buyer at .015 so I don't think I will go out backwards.  If there is some modestly good news in the New Year it might even spike a little.


----------



## Miner (31 December 2014)

AGO for me again Joe.
Iron ore price likely to be returning in late Jan. AGO will make some headway and hnece the tip.
DYOR.


----------



## jonnycage (31 December 2014)

Mgx please Joe. Hoping for an improvement from last month


----------



## noco (31 December 2014)

I will go with PRR thanks Joe.

I think they about to move up.


----------



## dutchie (31 December 2014)

LYC Thanks Joe.

Nice move up today on larger volume.


----------



## burglar (31 December 2014)

*MEP* Minotaur Exploration Limited

Thanks Joe.

Sooner or later ... maybe this month, maybe next month!!


Disclosure: Holding some!


----------



## Anmar (31 December 2014)

I will have a go at MIG this time.

A reverse engineered stock - Asian tech stocks buying into Aus Resource stocks for stock market placing


----------



## Joe Blow (1 January 2015)

Happy new year! 

I've decided to extend the deadline for entries until midnight tonight. If you haven't entered the January competition yet, get your entry in today!


----------



## qldfrog (1 January 2015)

RED for me;
just a gamble play on a junior linked to Gold movement;
I would not bet much of my own money there


----------



## rcm617 (1 January 2015)

HZN please. With 1 million barrels hedged at $US95 has been sold down too heavily. Currently drilling a well 20 km east of the Stanley field which could send the share price along if they discover a new field.


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 January 2015)

OSL in hope again please. Happy 2015 JB.


----------



## barney (1 January 2015)

*LSR* again thanks Joe.

Pretty good recent drilling results ... share price went down.

Do I think it will go up this months  .... probably not.

Why am I picking it  ..... I actually own it and want it to go up


----------

